
California Wants You to Eat Roadkill in 2020 - clouddrover
https://www.thedrive.com/news/31695/california-wants-you-to-eat-roadkill-in-2020
======
chrisbennet
In my Maine grade school circa 1970's we would eat moose road kill I know.

